# Problem mit xampp / apache



## martinhrbg (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Habe mir einen kleinen server für zu hause zusammen gebaut...

Ich habe nun auch xampp installiert nur leider bekomme ich es nicht hin das ich die index gezeigt bekomme... server läuft und ports sind auch frei...

kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

danka schon mal im voraus..


----------



## martinhrbg (6. Juli 2008)

Ach habe noch etwas vergessen!

Betribssystem ist windows server 2003.


----------

